
PepperTab – Notes, Todos, Calendar, Weather on browser new tab - saleel
https://peppertab.com/
======
saleel
PepperTab is a browser extension that will replace the page you see when you
open a new tab. -️ Take notes -️ ️Create todos -️ ️Google calendar -️
️Favorite websites -️ ️Weather -️ ️Beautiful wallpapers -️ ️100% free. No
tracking, No data sent to server.

